# Grain Substitution - Help Required



## BOG (28/11/07)

Hi,

I'm putting together an APA and it calls for the following Grain;

Brewers Malt 2 Row (Briess) (1.8SRM)
Caramel Malt - 20L (Briess) (20SRM)
Caramel Malt - 40L (Briess) (40SRM)
Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60SRM)

I'm also planning an Irish Red Ale and need;

Roasted Barley (Briess) (300SRM)

I cannot find the actual malt and was wondering if there is a close substitute / different name.
Alternatively I might have to find something that fits and vary the quantity.

(CraftBrewer stock lines are preffered if possible)



BOG


----------



## bconnery (28/11/07)

BOG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm putting together an APA and it calls for the following Grain;
> 
> ...


Brewers Malt 2 Row (Briess) (1.8SRM) - This is your base malt. Use whatever you have/prefer. Traditional Ale, Ale, British such as Maris Otter etc...

Caramel Malt - 20L (Briess) (20SRM)
Caramel Malt - 40L (Briess) (40SRM)
Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60SRM)

These are all varying colours of crystal, you could probably match them as Light, medium and crystal, or just use a combination of other crystal malts. 

Roast Barley you should be able to find on craftbrewer as Roast Malt maybe? Or even as Roast Barley.


----------



## lokpikn (28/11/07)

I would think that crystal malt would be a good idea as it leaves a caramel taste behind. But wait and see what a few other think first.

Edit: Got to be fast on this site to get in first


----------



## BOG (28/11/07)

Thanks for the answers.

I've placed an order with Ross today for supplies and these where the only ones I couldn't find.

I had 2 kegs blow dry, and 2 crates of bottles empties on the weekend so I need to get busy to stock up for Christmas.

I'll go with Joe White Pale Malt as the base. I've also orderd some Maris Otter so that could be used.

I'll have another look at the web site and see what I can find to match those SRM numbers.


BOG


----------



## Stuster (28/11/07)

Ross' site uses EBC instead of SRM (and quite right too). To convert, just double. So for the Cara 20, you could use Carared, the 40L can be subbed with Caramunich I, and Caramunich II for the 60L crystal.


----------



## BOG (28/11/07)

Ahh... your good.....thanks

BOG


----------



## braufrau (29/11/07)

here 'tis
Barley Roasted Malt

Looks a bit darker than you're looking for.
What about carafa 1? That's supposed to be a more mellow substitute for roasted barley.

I just love Ross' site. So educational!


----------



## BOG (29/11/07)

I've made a suggestion to Ross that it would be good to have the grain & hops available as a BrewSmith file.
That way we could just make up the receipe and add it to the shopping list section.

Even better would be to autopopulate the order field but that may be pushing it.


BOG


----------

